# Age range of this forum?



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm beginning to think I'm one of the younger guys on the forum (something I'm not used to D what's the average age-range here? 


(sorry about the 36 - 48, I meant 37 - 48)



I'm 18, btw.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hypno Toad said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm one of the younger guys on the forum (something I'm not used to D what's the average age-range here?
> 
> 
> (sorry about the 36 - 48, I meant 37 - 48)


Old guy syndrome set in already? ..


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I JUST made the top rating at 48.....WOO HOO, part of the geezer club!


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I JUST made the top rating at 48.....WOO HOO, part of the geezer club!


Oh dear I too am 48. 
I never thought I'd acheive geezer staus. LOL

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! Looks like I'm hanging out with a bunch of old guys. largetongue


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Rumble_b said:


> Wow! Looks like I'm hanging out with a bunch of old guys. largetongue


Even better for you. This way you can learn from our mistakes and make use of all that wisdom.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm kind of surprised that so far the 36-48 range is leading. I'm in the 28-36 (I'm 29) and I really thought that would be the largest bracket.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> I'm kind of surprised that so far the 36-48 range is leading. I'm in the 28-36 (I'm 29) and I really thought that would be the largest bracket.


Tough to tell, we have over 5200 members with about 1800 of those fairly active. Based on 30 or so votes there would be a large variable.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

What about "4-11"?

I'm a Prodigy.


(I just have to always clean my room, watch SpongeBob, and go to bed early so I don't have much time to practice...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aaaaaayyyyyyeee? What's that sonny ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I had designed this survey, I would have listed: Under 30, 30-44. 45-59, 60 and over.

Yeah, I know, I'm... hwopv


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

although i'm "chronologically challenged"...i look young for my age...people say i look 29...(i'm currently 43)...then make funny faces while trying to calculate how on earth i could possibly be a father to a daughter that's just shy of 18 years old...(must have had her when i was 11)...must be good genes...my father still has his natural jet black hair...pretty good for being a vintage 1938...

i follow three simple steps to avoid aging...

1) avoid the sun...and you'll stay young

2) i play the guitar...keeps my mind occupied so that i don't lose it

3) i refuse to mature...ha ha ha


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Hahaha. Through the wonders of step-fatherhood, I get to play that game too. My oldest "daughter" is 26, and I am 41.

I usually only leave 'em hanging with that horrified look on their faces for a few seconds before I tell 'em the rest of the story 

W


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> although i'm "chronologically challenged"...i look young for my age...people say i look 29..
> 
> 
> 3) i refuse to mature...ha ha ha


i'm chronologically challenged too. people think i look older that i am (44) but the wife says act like a 12 yr old.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just turned 40. I'm lucky though, everyone tells me I look like a 34-35 yrs old dude.

Anyway, age is only a number, right? I'm still rockin' anyways: Led Zep, Metallica, whatever, bring it on baby! Our singer is 32, bass player is soon to hit 46 and the other guitar player is 45 I think.

Rock n roll is ageless, you are rock n roll or you're not.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> Wow! Looks like I'm hanging out with a bunch of old guys. largetongue


I'm younger than a lot of guys here--but I ain't that young.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i'm chronologically challenged too. people think i look older that i am (44) but the wife says act like a 12 yr old.


I am chronologically groovy .. forever


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You're only as old as who you feel!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

51 and counting, but who cares?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bantoto (Sep 28, 2009)

13 here :wave:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

JUST turned 40........people think I look 40 .......kids - 20 and 10 yers old respectively


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Crap,crap,crap and another crap*

so far it looks as if I am the oldest here,maybe it's time for me to regrow my hair and go back down to 4th ave and do the love in's again.Far out man its like I am having a flash back ( and those never happened either ,even though they said they would ). Its not so bad though I do get my seniors discount at some places.Just not on my musical eqipment, dang.shipkqoct


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

23 here,:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Blueskidd96 (Aug 26, 2009)

13 right now.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

24 and counting. :rockon2:


----------



## Eager Beaver (May 31, 2009)

16 in december. Man, time's been flying recently


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Seventeen.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

45 goin' on 26


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm so far "beyond" that i don't even see any point in voting.



but i would humbly suggest that i am the youngest one here in regards to having an open mind and a willingness to accept new ideas, and change.

:smile:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

wayne said:


> Hahaha. Through the wonders of step-fatherhood, I get to play that game too. My oldest "daughter" is 26, and I am 41.
> 
> I usually only leave 'em hanging with that horrified look on their faces for a few seconds before I tell 'em the rest of the story
> 
> W


Timing is everything.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> 45 goin' on 26


I figure I am 29 American... you do the exchange .. and it floats around a little.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

axestronomer said:


> Oh dear I too am 48.
> I never thought I'd acheive geezer staus. LOL
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Not "geezer" status but "mature" and "wise" status!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Eager Beaver said:


> 16 in december. Man, time's been flying recently


EB: If you think time is flying at your age, wait until you hit 55.

BTW: Great to see some younger blood on the forum.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Blueskidd96 said:


> 13 right now.


i've got tee-shirts older than you...!!!...


----------



## stratnoob (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm 21:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

42 here and I have to say life just keeps getting better, I challenge myself more now than ever, I do things that I NEVER would have contemplated even ten years ago, Rock Climbing, Mountain biking. It's all about balance, finding someone you can live with, and more importantly can live with you. Life is NOT a romance novel, and you can't always get what you want, although it's fun trying isn't it?

kkjwpw I have a 4 year old and I have noticed that 99% of the DIsney movies I watch contain single parent families WTF is up with that?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I have a 4 year old and I have noticed that 99% of the DIsney movies I watch contain single parent families WTF is up with that?


The divorce rate in the US is staggering!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I have a 4 year old and I have noticed that 99% of the DIsney movies I watch contain single parent families WTF is up with that?


Preparing them for the inevitable? My own kids, now young adults, had so many friends with single parents that we were seen as unusual by many of them. Most of them were very well adjusted, though, but we never knew who would be crashing at our place during one crisis or another.

I'm 51 and don't ever want to experience divorce. Besides, the second income helps when buying guitars...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

there was a blurb on the local news the other night, a choir of older ladies were having a problem with their fund raising. Then they mentioned it was a '55 and older club'. I said WTF!?! (I'm 57).

Our generation just won't admit we're getting older. Screw that, keep playing in a rock band.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Preparing them for the inevitable? My own kids, now young adults, had so many friends with single parents that we were seen as unusual by many of them. Most of them were very well adjusted, though, but we never knew who would be crashing at our place during one crisis or another.
> 
> I'm 51 and don't ever want to experience divorce. Besides, the second income helps when buying guitars...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Geez, I did not intend that to sound like YOU'RE gonna split up, just that it's commonplace nowadays. 

Foot meets mouth.

Sorry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Geez, I did not intend that to sound like YOU'RE gonna split up, just that it's commonplace nowadays.
> 
> Foot meets mouth.
> 
> ...


Ooh, how PC we've all become, no worries Mooh I didn't take it that way! :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I do things that I NEVER would have contemplated even ten years ago, Rock Climbing, Mountain biking. It's all about balance,


If you're gonna rock climb, I agree with you. Its all about balance.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Preparing them for the inevitable? My own kids, now young adults, had so many friends with single parents that we were seen as unusual by many of them. Most of them were very well adjusted, though, but we never knew who would be crashing at our place during one crisis or another.
> 
> I'm 51 and don't ever want to experience divorce. Besides, the second income helps when buying guitars...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



We seem to live in a society where its ok to give up on a marriage because we want change or we grow tired of each other. Many married couples don't get the concept that sometimes you have to ignite the fire manually. Create their own excitement
In a world where convenience is king and things are handed to us or just expected, we give up too easily.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm 52 and don't really care (besides, every time I notch up a decade my wife treats me to a new axe). Besides that, when I turned 50, she suggested to our family and friends to help chip in for my new YCV50BLUE instead of buying gifts!
-Mikey


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> I'm 52 and ...
> 
> -Mikey


Young thing, aren't you.


----------



## shane (Oct 13, 2009)

18, used to being one of the younger guys wherever I go.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am 39... turning 40 next year... wondering where the hell the last 15 went?

I still feel like (mentally) like I am 25 yrs old. Physically not so much, but I guess I am still pretty young.

My father is turning 79 next month and he is doing well... I can only hope I get to his age doing half as well.

Started playing guitar around 8 or 9, I think I peaked at about 16 and the last 20 or so years has been downhill :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a point in my now-finished teaching career when I looked at my class and realized that none of the people I was lecturing to were alive at the time of either the Beatles' appearances on Ed Sullivan or Woodstock (both watershed events in my life). I happened to be doing a guest lecture at Carleton this past week, and when I looked around the room it dawned on me that many of the *parents* of the students I was lecturing to were probably not alive to see the Beatles on Ed Sullivan. Now _that_ made me feel older than my 57 years.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I will be 63 in a few weeks, I was following the Beatles long before Ed Sullivan. Still remember "Love Me Do" like yesterday. The years really do fly by, faster as you get older.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm 52, but very immature:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I will be 63 in a few weeks, I was following the Beatles long before Ed Sullivan. Still remember "Love Me Do" like yesterday. The years really do fly by, faster as you get older.


I remember very clearly the 1st time I heard "She loves you" (yeah, yeah, yeah) I was six and at a friends house. It was so amazing to me. I still LOVE the beatles.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I will be 63 in a few weeks, I was following the Beatles long before Ed Sullivan. Still remember "Love Me Do" like yesterday. The years really do fly by, faster as you get older.


On one of the PBS Nova specials on memory many years ago, panel member Kitty Carlisle from "To Tell The Truth" had an absolutely delicious line. She quoted her mother as saying "When you get to be my age, it's breakfast every 15 minutes".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I will be 63 in a few weeks, I was following the Beatles long before Ed Sullivan. Still remember "Love Me Do" like yesterday. The years really do fly by, faster as you get older.


And as a Beatles fan, you just might be looking forward to birthday after this one as well.


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Well, at my age, I... uuuhh ! oups I forgot what it was !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuyB said:


> Well, at my age, I... uuuhh ! oups I forgot what it was !


I'll bet the younger members of the forum are just killin' themselves laughing at this thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> There was a point in my now-finished teaching career when I looked at my class and realized that none of the people I was lecturing to were alive at the time of either the Beatles' appearances on Ed Sullivan or Woodstock (both watershed events in my life). I happened to be doing a guest lecture at Carleton this past week, and when I looked around the room it dawned on me that many of the *parents* of the students I was lecturing to were probably not alive to see the Beatles on Ed Sullivan. Now _that_ made me feel older than my 57 years.


If it makes you feel any better, I thought you were mid-to-late 40's when I went for the ottawa meet-up.

I hate guessing people's ages, because I'm usually wrong.

and there have been a couple good lines in this thread "if you rock climb, yes balance is key" haha.

I find that the older crowd has much better critical analysis skills compared to the youth of today. I definitely need to question things more, and seek answers and whatnot. I feel like the kids 10-23 today don't have the same approach to new info as in previous generations.

have we determined the average age yet? also, how many havent voted?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Blueskidd96 said:


> 13 right now.


Yes, you've said it right : "right now" ! Beware, it will grow on you before you know it :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what will grow?

*ba dum CH*


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Budda said:


> what will grow?
> 
> *ba dum CH*


The "13" :smile:


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm 19.... Still getting up there.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

18...young enough to still be stupid, too old to still get away with it. kqoct


----------

